# Blank beschriften ?



## wredi (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal ein herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Forum. Ich lese schon eine ganze weile im Hintergrund mit, um die Sitten und Gepflogenheiten zu lernen. Ich will mich kurz vorstellen: Ich bin 39 Jahre alt, verheiratete und bin erst sehr spät zum Angeln durch einen Arbeitskollegen gekommen. Ich habe in dem hohen Alter von 38 Jahren die Fischereiprüfung mit Erfolg abgelegt, muss aber sagen, dass mein Sohn mehr Fisch aus dem Wasser holt als ich. Leider lassen mich mein Beruf und Familie nur selten ans Wasser, doch wenn ich einmal freibekommen habe, bin ich mit Leib und Seele dabei. 

Doch nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Ich würde gerne meine Angelrute mit meinem Namen in Zierschrift versehen. Ich habe es mal auf einer Messe bei einem Rutenbauer gesehen. So eine goldene Schreibschrift auf einem dunkelgrünen Blank macht sich meiner Meinung sehr gut. Habt Ihr eine Idee um so etwas zu realisieren? Leider habe ich mit der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden oder ich habe die falschen Suchbegriffe eingegeben. Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen und vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## hsobolewski (4. Februar 2004)

Erst einmal ein herzliches Grüß Gott im Forum. Und Glückwunsch zu deinem Passbild 

Ich habe es mal eine Zeitlang mit einem Tuschefeder probiert. Hat aber bei meiner Klaue nicht hingehauen. Und bin zu einem Vordruck ausgewichen. Damit will ich nur sagen, das es nur klappt wenn man eine schöne Schrift hat. Die Tuschefeder hatte ich damals aus einem größeren Schreibwarenladen auch die silberne und die weise Tusche hatte ich von dort. Die Feder wenn ich mich noch richtig errinnere war eine 2er.  Die Spitze der feder soll eine Kugel haben, da hierbei es besser auf dem Blank geht. Aber am besten du probierst dort es mal direkt aus. So habe ich es gemacht.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (4. Februar 2004)

*servus erstmal*

Hi

Also ich beschrifte meine Selbstgebauten mittels eines 0,35 Tuschefüllers aus dem Technisch zeichnen zubehör.
Als Tusche hab ich mir im Schreibwarengeschäft mal die weiße und die goldene Tusche geholt. Leider hab ich nur noch die Nummer vom weißen Stift " edding 780 " der goldene war aber auch von edding. Du musst den Tuschefüller mit wiederauffüllbarer Patrone kaufen. Meiner war von Rotring.
Und den Tuschefüller immer gleich auswaschen sonst is er Schrott.

PS. Ich war mal bei CMW da war der Christian ( Chef ) ganz begeistert von meiner Idee und er meinte das es sehr gut aussieht.

Also probiers mal


----------



## Franky (4. Februar 2004)

Moin Wedi,

herzlich willkommen hier an Board!!! :m

Zu den genannten Tips kann ich nur noch eine Kleinigkeit hinzufügen... Sollte Dir die Beschriftung nicht mehr gefallen, oder Du hast die irgendwie versaut - Mach "vor" und "hinter" der Stelle, wo Du schreiben willst, eine kleine Zierbinung und lackier die Fläche komplett einmal mit 2-K-Epoxy-Lack. Das Ganze dann 24 h trocknen lassen und danach beschriften.
Die Tinte/Tusche trocknen lassen und dann noch einmal alles komplett lackieren. SOLLTE es Dir, wie gesagt, nicht mehr gefallen, kanst Du die "alte schrift" mit einem scharfen Messer herunterschrabbeln, die Fläche anschleifen und anschließend blanko lackieren. So verschwinden alle Schrabbels und das sieht aus wie neu!


----------



## wredi (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

das ging ja fix mit den Antworten. Ich habe da aber noch ein paar Fragen:


@ Helmut: Du schreibst, das es mit der Tusche nicht hingehauen hat. Was ist passiert? Ist die Tusche verlaufen, zerkratzt oder was sonst? Dann schreibst Du von einem Vordruck. Hä? Verstehe ich nicht. Meinst Du einen Aufkleber? Wie lange hat er denn gehalten und woher hast Du denn? Hast Du den noch anschließend überlackiert?

@Fliegenfisch: Verwischt der Edding nicht nach einer Weile? Ich habe mal Glasflaschen damit beschriftet. Die Lebensdauer des Lackes hat mich nicht überzeugt. Mit der Zeit fehlten ein paar Buchstaben. Ich glaube der Hautschweiß ist da irgendwie aggressiv.

@Franky: Gute Idee mit der Zierbindung. Hast Du irgendwo einen Link, wo es steht, wie man das macht? Ich bin gerade froh, das ich meine Sportex zusammengesteckt bekomme. Dann werde ich an einer alten Rute versuchen.

Danke noch einmal für die tollen Tipps.


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2004)

@ Wedi:
Naja, Zierbindung ist ein etwas "hochgegeriffener" Ausdruck... Einfach eine kleine Bindung, vielleicht sogar 2-farbig, von 5 - 7 mm breite - nur um einen sauberen Anfang und ein sauberes Ende der Passage für Deinen SChriftzug zu setzen...

Ich hab mal eben einen meiner Bauten fotografiert, damit Du siehst, was ich meine


----------



## havkat (5. Februar 2004)

Moin!

Sieht schön aus Franky! #6

@wredi

Welcome on Board!
Ich halte einen Tuschestift für die beste Wahl (hab auch ´ne Sauklaue ).
Du musst den Schriftzug natürlich mit 2Komponenten-Lack schutzlackieren.

Geht problemlos, da der Lack lösungsmittelfrei ist.


----------



## hsobolewski (5. Februar 2004)

wredi
Bei mir hat es nicht hingehauen weil ich einfach eine sauschrift habe. Also ein wenig eine schöne schrift sollte man schon haben.
Den Aufkleber habe ich mir beim Werbebedarf fertigen lassen. Sieht aus wie Handgeschrieben. Man muss kein Gewerblicher sein ob dort sich etwas anfertigen zu lassen! 
Aber mittlerweile beschrifte ich keine einziege mehr. Die Ruten die ich mittlerweile baue sind so ein Unikat das man diese nicht mehr Beschriften muss. Den Aufkleber habe ich immer überlakiert. Hierbei sollte man aber darauf achten das man bei der ersten Schicht nicht zuviel Lack nimmt da sonst der Aufkleber aufschwimmt und dann am Eck aufsteht.


----------



## wredi (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

ich antwortet ja schneller als ich lesen kann #v .

@Franky: Jetzt habe ich das mit der Zierwicklung verstanden. Ich werde mich versuchen.

@havkat und Helmut: Ich habe mir gerade ein paar Aufkleber bestellt. Ich habe zwar nicht so eine schlechte Schrift, stelle es mir aber auf dem runden Blank schwierig vor, einen schöne Schrift hinzubekommen. Ich werde es versuchen und berichten.

Da ich die Ruten noch von der Stange kaufe, möchte ich die Angel ein wenig "individueller" machen. Und außerdem sieht es meiner Meinung nach schöner aus.


----------



## Mühle (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

bei meiner bisher einzigen selbstgebauten Rute (einer leichten Spinnrute von 2,4 m) habe ich auch eine Schrift mit einem feinen goldenen Edding draufgesetzt. Dann einfach einmal mit Lack drüber gepinselt. Meine Rute heißt seitdem: "Mühlfisch, 1999":m 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Udo Mundt (5. Februar 2004)

Benutze auch meistens den edding 780.
Alternativ kann man auch Rubbelbuchstaben verwenden.


----------



## Udo Mundt (8. Februar 2004)

Hier nochmal ein Foto von den Rubbel- oder Reibebuchstaben für alle die eine zu schlechte Handschrift haben .


----------



## wredi (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo Udo,

danke für das Bild. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich Aufkleber bestellt. Diese sollten in den nächsten Tage bei mir sein. Sobald ich sie aufgeklebt habe, stelle ich ein Bild ein.


----------



## havkat (9. Februar 2004)

Moin!

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber...... 

Weisse Rubbellettern auf "Carbone á la naturelle."


----------



## Udo Mundt (10. Februar 2004)

Sauberes Ding havkat #6 
Schlicht, aber elegant.


----------



## havkat (10. Februar 2004)

Thanx!

Dein Schwarz auf Honig is aber auch watt schick!


----------



## wredi (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade eine schlecht Nachricht bekommen. Mein Aufkleberlieferant hat einen Rückzieher gemacht. Jetzt muss ich Plan B aktivieren. Was sind das für "Aufreibebuchstaben"? Bekommt man die im normalen Handel? Wie funktioniert das?


----------



## havkat (10. Februar 2004)

Moin wredi!

Im gutsortierten Schreibwaren/Bastelbedarf.

"Lettraset"

Schutzfolie vom jeweiligen Buchstaben abziehen auf den Blank legen und mit stumpfem Gegenstand, am besten was halbrundes, "Holziges" vorsichtig aufreiben bis sich der Buchstabe vollständig von der Trägerfolie gelöst hat.

Am besten vorher mal ausprobieren. Nimm das "X". Das braucht man nicht sooo oft. 

Natürlich schutzlackieren wenn die Beschriftung fertig ist.


----------



## wredi (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein Erstlingswerk und Probeblank. Allerding noch nicht lackiert und hat auch noch keinen "Zierring". Nicht schön, aber selten. Da tut sich aber noch eine andere Frage auf. Der Lack ist verdammt dünn. Wie bekommt Ihr den da drauf. Welchen Pinsel nehmt Ihr? Muss ich dan den ganzen Abend vor dem Fernsehrer oder dem Forum sitzen und die Rute drehen? Habt Ihr Tipps?


----------



## havkat (16. Februar 2004)

Moin wredi!

Sieht gut aus! Besonders das "Turbo Spin 2" gefällt mir gut!  
Neeee Quatsch! 

Dünner Lack? Einkomponent? 
Wie auch immer, nimm einen guten(teuren) weichen Pinsel. Harte Borsten "pumpen" dir jede Menge Luftbläschen in die Lackierung.

Zu Beginn musst du ständig um 180° drehen, wenn der Lack anzieht, verlängern sich die Ruhepausen.

Es ist schwierig, die Sache "virtuell" zu beschreiben. Raum, u. - Lacktemperatur spielen eine bedeutende Rolle.

Am Besten du behälst die Rute ständig im Auge bis der Lack definitiv angezogen hat. Lieber einmal zu oft drehen, als einmal zu wenig.
Würde dir ausserdem raten, nicht am späteren Abend zu lackieren, es sei denn du bist ´ne Nachteule.


----------



## wredi (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo havkat,



> Besonders das "Turbo Spin 2" gefällt mir gut



Mir auch :z :q  Habe ich mir gegönnt, ist aber nicht die einzige .  Bevor ich aber mit echtem Lack drangehe, werde ich es vorher an einer anderen Rute probieren. Wie lange trocknet denn der Lack? Ich habe mir überlegt, die Rute in einer Drehbank einzuspannen und gaaannnz langsam drehen zu lassen. Mal sehen. Danke nochmals für die Info. Ihr seit klasse hier im Forum!!!!!


----------



## havkat (17. Februar 2004)

Wenn du 2-Kompolack benutzt, gib ihm mindestens 24h bevor du dein Werk befühlst und noch mal 12h obendrauf, bevor du mit der Rute fischen gehst.

(Besser is das. )


----------



## Herbert49 (18. Februar 2004)

Ich beschrifte meine selbstgebauten Ruten immer so:
Zu beschriftende Stelle leicht anschleifen (wichtig!)
Dann Beschriftung mit Deckweiß und dünner Redisfeder. Geht mal was daneben, kann die Schrift wieder abgewaschen werden.
Nach dem Trocknen Lackierung mit 2-Komponentenlack.
Habe auch keine schöne Schrift, aber ich schätze die persönliche Note - das gehört eben auch zum "Eigenbau" dazu.


----------



## THD (18. Februar 2004)

Ich nehm farblosen Nagellack weil er so schnell trocknet und ein Pinsel ist auch dabei.
THD


----------



## Tropheus (18. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute, #h

@THD
das mit dem Nagellack funzt auch ???? gut??

LG


----------

